# Solved: System Halt Drive A error



## crhickel (Dec 26, 2008)

My computer screen looks like this:

Award Bootblock Bios V.1.0
copywrite 2000, Award Software
BIOS ROM checksum
Detecting floppy drive A media
Drive A error
System Halt

This system does not have a floppy drive A installed
When I turn off the computer from the back switch, and turn it back on, the screen is the same. It seems to be locked up.

Not sure where to start. I haven't removed the power cable. I will do that now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Take the floppy drive out of the bios boot order.


----------



## crhickel (Dec 26, 2008)

Can you tell me how to get to the bios area? It seems to be locked. I have tried F1, F8. This is not a new system. It has been running for quite awhile.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

DEL is another one, perhaps F2? Usually it scrolls by when you start the system. If it's a compaq, F10.

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm


----------



## crhickel (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you for your help. It appears I had a bad memory stick. I cleared the bios and reloaded it using the jumper. I then pulled both membory sticks and them around. Suddenly it seemed to be loading, then stopped with the same Floppy A media error. I played with clearing the bios and swapping in one memory stick. It finally worked. I left the problem memory stick/board out and it is working fine. Happy to have it up and running and now well backed up. Thanks again for the links and advice.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks for the follow up and thanks for marking the thread solved.


----------

